# Poljot Aviator



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hope you like it



















Mal52.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mal52, yes i do like it, i have one with the alarm on, very nice watch and robust with it to, mine is on a leather strap did that bracelet come with the watch ?, nice photo's, cheers fred.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I like that. I have the Navigator alarm, but yours looks more -mmmm- is chunky the word? Mine's chunky, but that's different. Am I making any sense here?


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hello Fred,yes it came with a leather strap.Got the Poljot original solid link bracelet which i think sets it off.

Cheers Mal52.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

It looks a little more modern than my version. With such a large diameter face and flat mineral crystal I've got a couple of scratches on mine. I wonder if I could find a watchmaker who could replace it?


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just a back veiw of the bracelet










Cheers Mal52


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I just love that font for the numerals







Very noice Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, I do like that Mal. The bracelet looks very well made, I've only seen this watch on a strap before.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like these watches. Got one just like yours Sargon.

Great minds think alike














.

I just wish they hadn't put " alarm " on the dial







.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry Mal but if the dial isn't written in Russian then I don't like it, I am a bit of an old fuddy duddy I know and still an old communist at heart .

LOVE the barcelet I'll ask Roy of he can get me one. He'll probably hate me for that

Hi! Roy

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

You old purist Frank.

I prefer to think of myself as a Russian nationalist














.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I received my first Poljot (Aviator) in the mail today and I was pleasantly surprised. It is really a very nice item. I just have one question though. What is the proper phonetic prunnunciation of the word "Poljot"? Is the "j" silent as in Pol-lot or is it Pole-jot or something else. Pardon my ignorance but there aren't many Russian watches available in my area. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I think you say it as " Polyot ", but not sure.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Rockpile6

Here's a translation as far as I am aware though my Russian is not faultless










So why poljot ? pronounced polyot I don't know

my translation would be more like polyet, E without the umlat is YE not YO and so where does the J come in.

I can feel another headache comming on

Frank


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My Russian friend pronounces it Pol-yot with the "O" being a long O.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've heard the name spoken by a Russian and it sounded like Pal-Yoat to me.

But then, perhaps my ears are as crap as my eyes?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> I've heard the name spoken by a Russian and it sounded like Pal-Yoat to me.


Just about spot on Stan ... some dialects harden the "o" to almost an "a" sound, in accentless Russian it should sound a bit like the "o" in for but say it with more rounded lips! Or if you are a westerner looking for a beer say PIVA onstead of trying to pronounce PIVO ... lol The Russian is ПОЛЁТ the Ё is pronounced "yo"

So Poljot would sound a lot like Palyot as you suggested


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

These are also handy 

Девушка (Devushka) = the word you use to atract the attention of a waitress or bar maid = Girl or young woman = also has other uses like "I am looking for a Девушка"









Бар = Bar

Пйво (Pivo) = Beer


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger!

I'm not deaf, then.







TFFT!


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Йлуша

That is precisely my point . Ё is pronounced Ye and E is pronounced Yo.

Nowhere in my Russian watch documents does is show ПОПЁТ but ПОПЕТ

I just wonder why ? and why do they put a J in when they convert it to English.

There seems to be no one who knows why, it would be easier if they printed iе as POLYOT rather than POLJOT most English speaking people will pronounce it as it reads ie JoT ( excuse the pun) ! I would think

Френк


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

FrankC said:


> That is precisely my point . Ё is pronounced Ye and E is pronounced Yo.


I think its the other way round Frank ... Ё is yo or yoh and E is ye ... probably a typo?

The word ПОПЁТ means "flight" and not "pilot" as is often believed ... I have just checked my dictionary and it has the "Ё" and not the "E" so Polyot or Poljot (with a soft J) is right.

cheers

Жон


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well,

That's buggered me up!









What does "bugger" mean in Russian?

The word "all" may assist me, also.









I don't speak Russian but I do like watches from that place.

I have several Boctoc's and I am being sent a Polyot, free of charge from the man I call BOSS!

Stay tuned, you "buggers".









Wait for the ( less than prefect) pictures.









Don't split hairs, teach.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Well,
> 
> That's buggered me up!
> 
> ...


 There is "Ни хуя" (ni khuya) in my dictionary about bugger â€¦














so I will try and find out lol:









(все = all pronounced "fse")

(хуя = F*** pronounced khuya)

(Ни хуя = F*** all)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

Now you've really lost a working class lad.









I know "Bugger All" about anything, thanks for trying.









I'm no good at linguistics, I don't have the right chip installed.









Talk to me about apertures, ( the f 64 club is much missed) I may have a chance.
















No, don't. I know nothing of holes.









Please be happy that I still know bugger all, I am. 

You may try to teach me but, don't expect a + result.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan ... thanks for the thanks .... for me its a "needs must" ... its a bloody nightmare for me to .. I am really crap at languages .... it makes my head hurt









Give me an engineering calculation any day


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

You need a new watch. It may heal the pain. 

Of course it will.









I could talk about an old Italian film at this point, though that was entirely focused on milk.









Stuff pretence, get another nice watch.

Get a Timex.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

All this buggering talk of apertures and the like has given me a queer turn.
















STAN-Go on back to your precious americana watches before I take a broom to

you!! YOU TURNCOAT YOU!!!!!
















Shoo now, shoo I say!!!!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ian,

Ok dude, I'm orf!

Back to my hole, soz.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm only slightly confused now! Is it POL-YOT or POLY-OT?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I say it like Poll-yacht in a posh soutnern accent rather like Jerry out of the good life









Crossed with Sean Connery's Scottish / Russian Hunt for Red October accent


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

rockpile6 said:


> I'm only slightly confused now! Is it POL-YOT or POLY-OT?


 PALYOT (with the YO pronounced "YOH")


----------

